# What are the best training treats for a pup?



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all

Would like some advise on what training / reward treats to give Blossom when she comes home. If I want to reward good behaviour for toileting outdoors or going into her crate as I guess there could be quite a few little rewards for a good little girl I will want to give something small and not too fattening....are all shop bought puppy treats rubbish and full of junk?  xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

liver cake, chicken, hotdogs, cheese, ham. 


you want something soft and smelly that they dont have to chew, cut it up to pinky nail size, do training before a meal never after, you want your puppy hungry for training. 

the idea of it being smelly is that it leave a light sent on your hand so you can get them to do what you want for the promis of a treat rathery than actualy having the treat in your hand.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for that Kendal...when you say hot dog, do you mean like a frankfurter sausage? (chopped up of course)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Blossomgirl said:


> Thanks for that Kendal...when you say hot dog, do you mean like a frankfurter sausage? (chopped up of course)


yeah frankfruters, i couldnt remember the other name for them, just always called them hotdogs lol. and yeah cut up small


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We have used all that Kendal has suggested. Our obedience trainer bakes her own which she sells and also sells a recipe book but free downloads can be found plus many on this forum will happily give you their recipes. Beau loves hot dogs, cheese, shop bought etc! The smellier the better as the value of the treat ie smell has to be high to get your pup to do what you want


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Blossomgirl said:


> are all shop bought puppy treats rubbish and full of junk?  xxx


A lot of them are so read the ingredients list. Also a lot of treats will say 'not suitable for puppies' on them. I just used a different type or flavour of puppy kibble for Flo. She is now NI fed and has Orijen kibble as training treats. Small pieces of cheese or frozen peas worked well when she was a puppy. I would avoid liver while very young. Small pieces of fish skins braid is a nice healthy treat as well.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was going to ask the same question, Betty will not eat things like
Puppy coachies ( or any that are a little bit spongy) - she doesn't seem to realise that she needs to chew them a little and end up just falling out of her mouth. She likes 'star' treats but they are not really for puppies ( I have just realised) she has a runny tummy quite often - do yout hink this could be the cause??


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

When Beau was Betty's age she got an upset tummy with various shop bought treats as think they were a bit rich for her. We then tried using small amounts of cheese and hot dogs etc and she was fine though we did make a batch of liver cake and that upset her tum too! Think it is all trial and error


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> When Beau was Betty's age she got an upset tummy with various shop bought treats as think they were a bit rich for her. We then tried using small amounts of cheese and hot dogs etc and she was fine though we did make a batch of liver cake and that upset her tum too! Think it is all trial and error


Thanks, will give this a try - if I can stop myself from eating them


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca loves the skin off salmon or a bit of tuna. But I also buy the liver treats from the vet...I hope these are okay.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So far Millie has had the following for training/treats

Cooked chicken, the sort that is flame grilled or similar
Cooked mini sausages
Frankfurters

All the above are fresh and chopped into small pieces. I keep my training pouch in the fridge because of all this fresh food.

Extras are:
Coachies, but adult not puppy
Beef Jerkies, from NI, brillaint and Millie loved them, but they went off  probably should have stored them in the fridge.

Apple, skin removed


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks all...am I best to oven cook chicken and sausages (grill frankfurters?). So I can give some fruit like apples....no grapes tho.  Its all very helpful.xxx Ali, the recipes sound great but dont want to put you to any trouble writing them all out unless you want to.xxx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=480&pf_id=4459


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Thanks all...am I best to oven cook chicken and sausages (grill frankfurters?). So I can give some fruit like apples....no grapes tho.  Its all very helpful.xxx Ali, the recipes sound great but dont want to put you to any trouble writing them all out unless you want to.xxx


Hi - a friend has the recipe book and am getting it back next week so will private mail you some ideas when I get it  Our trainer says no fruit pips so can have apples but not the core or pips though someone said on the forum that they have to eat a lot of pips before getting ill - I just think better to be safe than sorry!  X


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats great Ali and Paul, now going to click the link to have a look - Thankyou. Yeah I heard that apple pips are toxic or something??!!


----------

